# The best cubecart addon extras...



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey guys

Im planning on using cubecart for my store, was wondering two things...

1. Any good add ons or patches you might know of for the cubecart program and what does it do

2. Also if anyone happens to know a good cubecart designer who knows how/can help install said add ons and patches...


----------



## chris24net (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's a few. You can find them for download and additional information at cubecart.org in either the free mod or commercial mod forums.

SEO mod - Costs $8, $25 with installation but makes your URLs Google friendly among other things.

Category Order Mod - Costs but can't remember how much. Not a lot. Allows you to easily reorder how your products are organized among other things.

Quick Edit Product Options - Allows to quickly and easily assign and order the various options of your prodcuts, i.e. color, size, etc. Costs but not a lot.

Clone Product - Free and allows you to create a new product by copying another instead of starting from scratch.

There's tons more, both free and commercial. These are just a few of the ones I've installed or checked out. I'd just browse through those mod forums and see which ones you think you might want. That's what I did.

Also, there's a forum there where you can find people to do mods, install cubecart, etc.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Darnit, Chris got all the good ones  SEO mod is a great one!

I also like the javascript image display mod (you can find it at cubecart.org) which allows the shopper to see different product pictures all on your "add to cart" page and switch between them by clicking on them (rather than the default option of having additional product pictures open in a new popup window).

Cubecart.org is probably the best place to find cubecart designers (or rentacoder.com).


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's always good to have some sort of gift certificate and coupon mod. I don't use CubeCart personally so I'm not sure if that's builtin.


----------



## burgensteen (Jun 24, 2006)

Coupon with gift card add on is a third party mod for Cubecart also visual product options is a must for t-shirt sites (garment colours / lettering colours)
Tons of discount mods / earn points (similiar to nectar) earn points from purchases to spend instore.
Too many to mention. go over to cubecartforums.org this is where all the third party mods are. If you cant find what you want just ask over there, good bunch and excellent support


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> too many to mention. go over to cubecartforums.org this is where all the third party mods are. If you cant find what you want just ask over there, good bunch and excellent support


Actually the mods are still at cubecart.org (the official site), just in an easier to use directory format instead of a forum format.


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

Just curious if there are any others you would recommend. I finally got around to installing this, so I thought I would ask. Thanks!


----------



## burgensteen (Jun 24, 2006)

I would say if you have lots of products, go for the quick edit product option mod & if you have lots of colour options for your garments the visual product option mod is a must.
Gift card coupon is very popular and the group discount mod is a real winner for getting groups from forums and things (it gives gold, silver, bronze or whatever you name them options & when someone reqisters you can set the group they are in and they will see the product price according to their group, so if you are a regular in a forum you can tell everyone in that forum if they register they get a discount) this realy does bring sales to a site IMO.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

burgensteen said:


> I would say if you have lots of products, go for the quick edit product option mod & if you have lots of colour options for your garments the visual product option mod is a must.
> Gift card coupon is very popular and the group discount mod is a real winner for getting groups from forums and things (it gives gold, silver, bronze or whatever you name them options & when someone reqisters you can set the group they are in and they will see the product price according to their group, so if you are a regular in a forum you can tell everyone in that forum if they register they get a discount) this realy does bring sales to a site IMO.


How do you tell if the people that registered are from the forum or are just regular shoppers that found their way to the store (in order to sort them into the right groups)?


----------



## burgensteen (Jun 24, 2006)

It doesnt do it automaticaly. 
You have to get them to register, then get them to give you their forum name, send them a PM via the forum and when they answer you know they are who they say they are and can add them to the list.
I know its not completely automatic but it is a winner believe me & the fact that you can advertise this gives you an advantage over competition + it gets people on your mailing list (if its part of your reg process).
Or YOU can manualy add them to your customer list after speaking to them in a forum, giving them the discount from the very first time the enter your store.
Some may not like this, bu its my favourite.


----------

